# HELP! 1988 735i Will not start - sat 3yrs - Any ideas?



## saels (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow were to beguin. Talk about your mixed blessings. I got a great deal on the car of my dreams. The downside - It won't start! I took a shower and everything dertermined it was not me. Went as far as checking spark and let me tell you that was fun!!! Gunna do that againg - not! now for real here guys I am pulling my hair out on this one. I mean I do not want to be one to admit that a computer from 1988 got the best of me but I do not know any of the "inside codes" can any of you guys shed some light on this issue. 

Let me know if you can - Thanx - sae


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

i gather that you got the engine cranking by your spark comment. i would suspect fuel delivery, or bad gas. have you tried starting fluid?? you may need to siphon off the old gas and add fresh to get it started. 


df


----------



## bgbeemer (Sep 25, 2010)

*wont start*

Try the crank position sensor it is located below the lower radiator hose just above the crank pulley. I had same problem thought it was fuel and spark and put crank position sensor and it worked good luck and let me know


----------

